# Update on 7'8.75" Sun Ming Ming



## kiwwi (Sep 1, 2005)

Dude has a tumor!  WTF, that's why he has no stamina. And he needs help getting the surgery. Save Sun Ming Ming has the info and some pics. (of him not the tumor)


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

wow =( hope him best.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Yao just signed a huge contract. He could easily afford it.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

these are times is wish i had money.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

I dont buy this, I think its fake or ESPN / Sportline / other news would have said something.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> I dont buy this, I think its fake or ESPN / Sportline / other news would have said something.


this is not fake. Many chinese newpapers/websites reported on this months ago, and here r some reports in english:


Asia-basket.com 



> Website Created to Help Sun Ming Ming - Aug. 30, 2005 - by Arthur Volbert
> 
> 
> I have further word from Charles Bonsignore, Sun Ming Ming's agent, about progress toward getting the surgery Sun needs to save his life. The 7-9 Sun, from Heilonjiang, China has a pituitary tumor *similar to tumors that afflicted 7-7 Gheorghe Muresan and 7-5 Pavel Polkodzin, for which they had successful operations. *
> ...




Chinese basketball player, 7' 8'', in town for surgery 



> Sun came along for the ride last weekend with Zhang Weiping, one of China's most prestigious youth basketball directors who has co-authored books with legendary former UCLA coach John Wooden. Sun has a long road ahead of him. Right now, the dream of facing his fellow countryman - Houston Rockets center Yao Ming, who is three inches shorter, 30 pounds lighter but much stronger - on an NBA court one day is furthest from his mind.
> 
> He just wants to live. And to live what he hopes will be a long, healthy and prosperous life, he needs surgery to remove a benign tumor that is pressed against his pituitary gland, which produces the body's growth hormone. The tumor is also sapping Sun's strength because it is preventing the production of testosterone.
> 
> ...





> Still, NBA teams inquire.
> 
> "There are five or six teams who keep calling, asking about the tumor," Weiping said.
> 
> ...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Sun Mingming


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Sun Mingming


Wow lol dont even have to jump..


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Good luck to Sun Ming Ming, I hope they raise enough money to remove the tumor.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Yao should seriously try and help out. Maybe Sun will make the NBA and it would be a Center battle of the Asian Giants.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Best of luck to Sun Ming Ming. But why, at the bottom of the site, does it say,


> Email me if there's anything broken on this site: [email protected]
> *And don't ask me if I know Sun or his agent personally, because I don't!*


? If this person doesn't know Sun or his agent personally, how will this money pay for his operation?


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

DaBigTicketKG21 said:


> Yao should seriously try and help out. Maybe Sun will make the NBA and it would be a Center battle of the Asian Giants.


Haha, that would kick ***.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

He's to big to be any good. Being that tall will make you very slow, unathletic, and frail. Plus the fact he'll probably die before age 50. But I do hope everyhting works out for him.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> He's to big to be any good. Being that tall will make you very slow, unathletic, and frail. Plus the fact he'll probably die before age 50. But I do hope everyhting works out for him.


What are you talking about? Look at that animated gif. He's incredibly fast.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This man is huge, I don't mean just height wise, I mean body wise as well, he looks real built. He would make Shaq look so small, I wish him the best of luck, and I hope he comes to the NBA, I wanna see him beside Shaq.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Whaaa? :jawdrop: :jawdrop: Since when? When did they find out?


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

I can't believe he doesnt' find the money... He won't receive money from a poor guy like me..Somebody in the Nba should donate him the money..130k is nuts for Nba standards


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Here are photos of Sun Mingming at the training camp



















Here r posts of Charles Bonsignore (Sun's agent) in Yaomingmania.com



> Hi Folks:
> 
> This is Charles Bonsignore. *Sun's condition is the same as Pavel's last year. The difference is that Pavel was covered under the NBA's insurance program. Obviously, Sun is not. *
> 
> ...





> If you guys want the straight scoop, I will be there to let you know. Please do not make any assumptions regarding Sun. He is the most humble and appreciative person I have ever met.
> 
> Thank you.





> Hello Everyone:
> 
> This is Charles Bonsignore. I spoke with the gentleman who put the website together and I have confidence that he is going this out of the goodness of his heart. All the information on the site has been verified and it will get into Sun's account. My e-mail address is [email protected], should you have any questions. You can verify that as well via the agent page on Eurobasket.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

Spriggan said:


> What are you talking about? Look at that animated gif. He's incredibly fast.


Yes, quick like lightning.


----------



## kiwwi (Sep 1, 2005)

His agent just put up a press release.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I have a better idea.


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

ok i wish sun ming ming luck but it is not a big deal. u guys r acting like it is a huge event but if u look really closely u could see that there are BILLIONS of people dying everyday of poverty,cancer,starvation,murders but y think about those BILLIONS when u could think about sun ming ming right?


u should think this thread over.


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

MagnusPinus said:


> I can't believe he doesnt' find the money... He won't receive money from a poor guy like me..Somebody in the Nba should donate him the money..130k is nuts for Nba standards


yea people that have money like in the nba,nfl or anything should be constantly donating money and savin millions of lives all through the world.


----------

